# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All Optiboard Photographers! Fall/Winter 2004

## Joann Raytar

What no new pics?

Top of Mt. Washington, NH.

----------


## Mikef

View of my sisters front lawn.   Vermont looking toward New Hampshire!

I Love Vermont

----------


## Mikef

Ok this one is not that great!  This is my sisters house from about 3 miles away!  That is Mount Washington in the background. I wish the weather was better the day I took this!  Oct 2, 2004

----------


## Joann Raytar

Here's another.

----------


## PAkev

Heres my POLAR Express ready to pull out for a tournament:

----------


## Thomas

Here's a butterfly working the marigolds in the flower garden.:D

----------


## Vicki

This was our view from our hotel in Asheville, NC last month.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The Louvre in November...

----------


## Shutterbug

I liked the way the sun enhanced this view from the Rock of Gibralter in Spain.

----------


## Shutterbug

I just loved this little guy. He looks like a gargoyle, but I think he just blinked. Anyway he has an evil look that you gotta love :0)

  Taken in Spain in November, this is one of the famous Barbary Apes found only at Gibralter.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

This picture is of a fountain outside of Paris Casino in Las Vegas.  I thought it was cool that I cuaght the drops.  

I also won $145 at the slots in Bally's this same night.  Took my money and ran!:)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here are a couple of pics from my latest trip to Va. Beach.

----------

